# refreshing mk2 door panels



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

my 90 GLI----the origional grey/black panels








not really a fan of the faded grey,finally found a MINT(by all means)set of trophy seats----so I had to match the pleather interior accordingly--
















gotta say what a pain in the arse---but patience is the key---gonna run these with chrome inner pulls,window cranks.
Now I know it's not suede,plaid,or katskin leather but I think it's looks truly oldshcool!
the headliner,rear decklid,are done the same---will post more pics of completed interior.


----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How did you go about doing this?
I assume you stripped out the old material, cut new material to specified lengths, and then spray-glued the material over the doorcard?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (Deflated_97)*

I stripped the panels of the old stuff,and then I actually sanded them a bit to get the surface smooth,the 2 lines(top and bottom)had a little raised lip in the middle where the old plastic strips were,so I sanded them smooth.And of course I cut out a big piece to cover,started at the bottom,sprayed the adhesive(industrial not 3m)on both the panel and the vinyl,and layed it on,now on the contoured parts I did have to use a heat gun to help get the right contours of the vinyl(it has a backing).It's kind of stiff to work with like leather so keepin it kind warm during lay down is the key.trust me I went through a few yards of material due to wrinkles,and just lack of patience----I didn't cut out any holes untill I was finished and the panel cooled(cured).It also seems the longer you let the adhesive set(10-20 minutes)the better grip it has during laydown.I would say I've got about 2-2.5 hours per panel------but hey it's like $2000.00 around here and weeks at the shop for someone else to do it!


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

that does look sweeeeet, that was what I wanted to do with mine but I didnt have the paitence. Is that just regular upholstry vinyl?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (kirochan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kirochan* »_that does look sweeeeet, that was what I wanted to do with mine but I didnt have the paitence. Is that just regular upholstry vinyl?

It is upholstery vinyl,and it has a backing on it,almost like an elastic type material.But like said above I went through a few yards before really getting the technique down,the heat gun helps alot,helps kinda shape the vinyl on the contours of the panel


----------



## vwbarks (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

what type of glue did you use and where did you get it? i have a front door panel where the leather has pulled off and I need to reglue it.
I know that the auto parts store has the 3M high strength adhesive but I am not sure if it is stron enough.
Let me know.
Thanks.
BTW- The panel look great. Nice job.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (vwbarks)*

I used the 3M stuff,and for whatever reason I had some issues with bonding.The stuff I got is called MISTY(heavy duty trim adhesive)it's in a spray can like 3M ---I got it from my local fabric store,a small private owned place--JOANN's fabric doesn't have strong enough stuff.
http://www.aurafabrics.net
thanks for all the compliments!










_Modified by deeeGLI at 4:56 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

did you leave the white backing stuff on? And did you glue all at once or 2-3 inches at a time? I am going to re-redo mine later. And some more tips with the heat gun please.
Here is what I got done. any one know where I can get a black stripe?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (kirochan)*

The backing doesn't come off,and basically I started at the bottom,lay the fabric over the panel,then from the bottom fold it upward till you get to the armrest part,spray the adhesive on both the fabric and the panel(pretty much 2 medium coats on each).then the tricky part,walk away and let it set for about ten minutes or so.
then starting from the folded sidehold the fabric up with one hand and use your other hand to work the fabric down(smoothing from side to side)once the bottom half is down and smooth I let it set about 15-20 minutes-in the mean time get out your heat gun--the top fabric should still be laying on the panel,I set the heat gun to I guess the medium(not fire)setting,and warm the vinyl(4-5inches away),sweeping back and forth at the armrest area--once it's pretty hot,back the gun away a little a start working the vinyl into shape around the armrest area.REMEMBER THERE IS NO ADHESIVE ON THIS YET!!the key is to preshape it --that way it's less hassle later!after that,fold the fabric back over the part you already glued and spray adhesive on everything parallel to the armrest(see the pic)again both fabric and panel,let it set,when you're ready slowly work the fabric down the armrest,get out all wrinkles,etc.. nowyou gotta work your thumbs over the contours over and over again.once it's down you will always get parts that will bubble or peel up--especially the armrest part where your elbow would be.you can use the heatgun and you thumbs--get it hot and thumbpress to get all the air pockets out---my hands still hurt from doin this.finish the top section same way---let it all set a hour or so ,then go back and see what bubbled up----this is where i used the heatgun one last time got it blazing hot(without burning) and really worked everything down,once satisfied cut out all the holes,finish wrapping around the egdes and let it set in a cool place for the night-----it's been very warm and humid here for the last few days and so far so good---no issues.I hope I covered what you were lookin for!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by deeeGLI at 10:02 PM 6-5-2008_


----------



## kirochan (Jan 2, 2008)

awesome, thanks for the help. I am buying a heat gun for later....


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

If you are worried about cutting holes into the fabric once you get it done and you have something like a window crank you can get it lined up and marked where the hole needs to be. Then take it off and take a pipe the same size as the hole you need and line it up with where you need a hole in the fabric and tap it a few times with a hammer. This is how most professional shops would do it. It eliminates the cut getting bigger or if the fabric shifts a little in the future.


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

nice idea--thanks(pipe?)never thought of that.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good work by the way.
Just make sure that you support the rest of the panel to avoid loosing your hard work.


_Modified by jlong1987 at 10:42 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

thnak you--but it wasn't all perfect right away I went through a few yards before gettin the hang of it.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Awesome, this is going into the DIY thread.


----------



## davidreno (Oct 1, 2007)

i just read this whole thread, and im doing my door cards this weekend.
i did my headliner last week and i bought a similar fabric as "kirochan" from joannes. i also bought some of that spray adhesive from the shop... well the first couple of days it help up pretty well, it cam out wonderful... but then the back started sagging.. i dont know if it has to do with the heat or if i bought a ****ty spray adhesive... but im pissed!.. that thing was a bitch to take out seeing has how my hatch does stay open. :/ (for another thread)
i will take it back down tomorrow maybe and grab some of that 3m stuff you suggested.
where did you get the upholstery vinyl? does joannes sell that stuff cus i didnt see any. i was also thinking about doing upholstry vinyl and suede on my door cards.
and tell me on what parts were necessary to use the glue gun and whats cool to use the spray adhesive?


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (davidreno)*

I got the fabric from a small place near my house,but I think JOANN'S sells the same stuff.As for glue, I used all spray adhesive,the other guy in here I think used the hot glue for the back sides on the wrap around.It has been really really hot here the last week and humid(90-99)out of the 4 four door panels I had one that bubbled a little from the heat.I am a little confused on what the best adhesive is to use at this point.The 3M super trim/or heavy duty adhesive is good with the heat,but hard to get to initially set(lot's of work with the heat gun and the hands)the other stuff I bought MISTY from my local fabric chic,is an industrial type adhesive which bonds excellent,but has shown a couple bubbles during this HOT/STICKY weather.So really in my opinion it's a toss-up,I might redo the panels I did with MISTY,and use the 3M stuff,it's a lot more work but I don't want my stuff lookin like crap,I can pay someone for that!!!










_Modified by deeeGLI at 9:37 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## davidreno (Oct 1, 2007)

haha.. word.
well imdoing ton of work this week to my gti including slamming it a little after my springs come in.. but i will def. take some pics of what happens with my door cards.
p.s. my headliner started to sink a little in the back.. but im pretty sure it all a big thanks to the weather here in vegas.








i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Pablo_san2 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

Awesome DIY!
Also SWEET A$$ MATCHBOX CARS!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

looks totally sweet.. awesome job...


----------



## TrazoM (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (greekin2)*

So Im trying this trick too. Lets see how it will come out. Some pics sanding it out. 
















Its really important to do this. There is so much crap from the previous glue its not even funny.


----------



## rosco1977 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (TrazoM)*

nice job. took mine to a shop and he said that he would have to put a seam in the armrest area. maybe i should do it me self.


----------



## kate Austin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

wellls ****tt i just did my headlining today in my 85 golf and i used fabric from Jonas and the adhesive spray..


----------



## kate Austin (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (deeeGLI)*

Could you tell me all the materials i would need to get this done?


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: refreshing mk2 door panels (kate Austin)*

AWSOME!!
now just gotta figure out something for the seats


----------



## anndreuw (Jan 9, 2008)

going to get fabric tomorrow thanks!


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: (anndreuw)*

looks good. gonna try this myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## av8r69 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (c-had)*

How about a pic of the finished product in the car?


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (jlong1987)*

looks nice! are you looking for a job?!


----------



## ReStoring (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to post in this to bring attention to the fact that the OG photos are now of an oil pan instead of door cards :sly:


----------



## monkypops (May 9, 2006)

wow I was about to say the same thing. That's one nice oil pan!


----------



## aakk78 (Sep 28, 2008)

TrazoM said:


> So Im trying this trick too. Lets see how it will come out. Some pics sanding it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How did you take the old fabric out...did you use a heat gun...?


----------



## big_wheels (Jan 28, 2012)

ReStoring said:


> I want to post in this to bring attention to the fact that the OG photos are now of an oil pan instead of door cards :sly:


 yeah, its a little confusing when you click on a thread to see how someone's mk2 doorcards turned out and see pictures of an oil pan...:screwy: 

but besides that, this thread is about backasswards. i think the pictures should probably be in the order of.... 

1. originals. 
2. stripped doorcards 
3. final product 

not 1. oil pan, 2. finished product, 3. stripped doorcards. 


*for the love of all that is freaking logical and sane, can we get a MOD to please delete this unholy abomination, crap-hole of a thread. 

i mean :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 

please save me Tom Cruise*


----------

